# Best CO2 check valve?



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Many use stainless steel check valves. Now the question is where to find them....


----------



## BMueller777 (Feb 5, 2008)

I just got 2 stainless steel check valves off of amazon for ~12$. Haven't gotten to use them yet cause I'm waiting on my reg from Orlando but I'm excited to see how they work vs. the plastic. I will say though, I tried blowing through the CV and air wasn't passing out the other end... Are SS CVs only functioning under higher pressure then the lungs?


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/Rhinox-Brass-Check-Valve-Regulator/dp/B005C76W4Y
Here are some brass ones...


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

Try either of these if you'd rather keep it on the cheap:
1/8" Kynar® Standard Check Valve | U.S. Plastic Corp.
1/8" x 1.40"L Hose Polypropylene Mini Check Valve | U.S. Plastic Corp.

Get a handful.


----------



## The Big Buddha (Jul 30, 2012)

kevmo911 said:


> Try either of these if you'd rather keep it on the cheap:
> 1/8" Kynar® Standard Check Valve | U.S. Plastic Corp.
> 1/8" x 1.40"L Hose Polypropylene Mini Check Valve | U.S. Plastic Corp.
> 
> Get a handful.


What he said ^

.


----------



## Little Soprano (Mar 13, 2014)

No leaking problems on the ones from us plastic?


----------



## latchdan (Sep 7, 2007)

BMueller777 said:


> I just got 2 stainless steel check valves off of amazon for ~12$. Haven't gotten to use them yet cause I'm waiting on my reg from Orlando but I'm excited to see how they work vs. the plastic. I will say though, I tried blowing through the CV and air wasn't passing out the other end... Are SS CVs only functioning under higher pressure then the lungs?


I believe i bought the same. Had issues couldn't get anything through even at 30 psi. I wanted to return but seller sent me replacements. Haven't tried them yet. Although i run my reactor at much lower psi.


----------



## BMueller777 (Feb 5, 2008)

latchdan said:


> I believe i bought the same. Had issues couldn't get anything through even at 30 psi. I wanted to return but seller sent me replacements. Haven't tried them yet. Although i run my reactor at much lower psi.


hmm that's unfortunate.. I do have a plastic one for back up.. maybe i'll poke it with a paper clip and see if that does anything lol..


----------



## aja31 (May 25, 2013)

Little Soprano said:


> So playing around today, my check valve is indeed the source of my CO2 leak. It isn't TERRIBLE but you can tell that the bubble count is different from the bubble counter on my reg, and the bubble counter built into the diffuser. I put a little soapy water on it, and it's leaking a little.
> 
> Its just one of the cheap-o plastic check valves from my LFS that you would use on airlines for an air pump.
> 
> What check valves do you use on your system?


Swagelok check valves are always reliable. Brass ones run about $25 but are top notch.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

The ones I linked from USPlastic are actually good quality. You also need to remember that all check valves will fail eventually. I spent a lot of money on a Swagelok SS cv and it lasted 6 months, though the water had backed up to it, which hastened its demise. What I should have done was used a second check valve after the Swagelok. Nowadays I use two decent inline cvs.


----------



## Little Soprano (Mar 13, 2014)

kevmo911 said:


> The ones I linked from USPlastic are actually good quality. You also need to remember that all check valves will fail eventually. I spent a lot of money on a Swagelok SS cv and it lasted 6 months, though the water had backed up to it, which hastened its demise. What I should have done was used a second check valve after the Swagelok. Nowadays I use two decent inline cvs.


Well my diffuser "supposedly" has a built in check valve, and according to GLA, the bubble counter on the regulator has one too, but I'd like another one, especially since it was recommended, and I care about this regulator more then the cheap hydroponic one. 

The CO2 leak isn't tremendous and I get my CO2 very cheap ($8.00 for a 20lb tank), but it'd be nice to not have it leak lol.


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

The brass/SS check valves from amazon are crap, i have one and it has stopped restricting back-flow, I use viton/kynar valves, you can get a free sample from Ark-Plas. I have used mine for 6 months, and carbon dioxide is nasty stuff for check valves, yet these still work like they were new.


----------



## Bobbybills (Nov 30, 2015)

Bought two Rhinox brass for CO2, no flow even at 50psi. Waiting on two plastic ones that use threaded collars to hold down the tubing. Look promising but then again, so did the Rhinox.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

It's always been my belief that those silver check valves are all the same, whether or not they're called stainless steel. The barb ends look the same, and even the arrow looks the same. In fact, in a lot of those bubble counters with silver integrated check valves, you can see the arrow on the side of them. While it's possible that there are different manufacturers using different materials, I've read enough reports on that type of check valve, and have had enough of my own negative experiences with them, that I see no reason to trust anything that appears to have that design. Go so Evilbay and search "stainless co2 check valve". And, given the similar or cheaper prices of, for example, the USPlastic valves, there's no reason to spend any money on them.

By the way, I used a couple of those free samples from Ark-Plas a few years back, and also have no complaints (if I remember, I change my valves yearly, even if they're still working fine).


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

They all fail sooner or later and most fail sooner. The longest lived check valve I've used was Dennerle CO2 check valve. It runs about $25.


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

https://www.grainger.com/product/PARKER-1-8-Instrumentation-Check-1RBD1?functionCode=P2IDP2PCP

Curious how long this one would last? Then again, If I could get the ones that Kevin posted for $2 each and change them every time I do a water change I would about break even ;-)


----------



## Little Soprano (Mar 13, 2014)

I did look at the dennerle one too. My BF suggested putting a little bit of super glue at the seams where the airline meets the check valve LOL, which in theory would solve the problem. Hmmm, I'll have to order a few of the us plastic ones and see. I know eventually with a tank this size, I'll need to crank the CO2, so being able to keep it all in the system would be nice.


----------



## mark546 (Sep 12, 2013)

Don't use superglue near a check valve. The fumes could make it into the check valve and seal it shut. If you insist on gluing it in try hot glue.


----------



## Kensho (Oct 24, 2012)

I just ordered the ones from US plastics My one plastic and SS Swagelok failed luckily it hasn't fried my solenoid.


----------



## voyetra8 (Sep 24, 2010)

Kensho said:


> My one plastic and SS Swagelok failed


Wow, I'd never expect to hear a Swagelok had failed.


----------



## Kensho (Oct 24, 2012)

voyetra8 said:


> Wow, I'd never expected to hear a Swagelok had failed.


either did I, until water was dripping out of my needle valve! The plastic check valve in front of it by 12 inches makes sense but for it AND the Swagelok to fail was surprising. I've been running at 1 bubble a second 24hrs on until my Us plastics order gets here tomorrow.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

kevmo911 said:


> Try either of these if you'd rather keep it on the cheap:
> 1/8" Kynar® Standard Check Valve | U.S. Plastic Corp.
> 1/8" x 1.40"L Hose Polypropylene Mini Check Valve | U.S. Plastic Corp.
> 
> Get a handful.


Yes this an old thread but I'm hooking up my check valves I have the 1/8" kynar that kevmo states.

Coming from the regulator to the fish tank what side of the check valve do you put where? 

Thanks for the help. This so previously stated somewhere but I can't find it.


----------

